# 空気が、まるで瘴気を浴びているようだ



## Yoshie0

I'm abit confused about subject for 浴びている, in the following sentence. Does it 空気 what gets poured with miasms? Or is it the speaker?

玄関を出た途端、眩しい太陽に打ちのめされた。日差しに塗るんだ空気が、まるで瘴気を浴びているようだ。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Yoshie0 said:


> I'm a bit confused about subject for 浴びている, in the following sentence. Does it 空気 what gets poured with miasms? Or is it the speaker?
> 
> 玄関を出た途端、眩しい太陽に打ちのめされた。日差しに*塗るんだ*空気が、まるで*瘴気*を浴びているようだ。



Hi,
I don't understand the second sentence.
Are there any typos, especially in the bold letter parts?
Where did you see these sentences? In a video game?

療気 doesn't make sense to me.
I checked it on Google, but even the mighty Google doesn't give me any hint.
Your translation "miasms" or "miasma" gave me the big hint that　療気 is the Japanese translation for "miasma" in a dictionary, 英辞郎.
I even wonder whether the dictionary made a mistake of typo.
In the dictionary, it is described as "沼や腐敗した者から発せられる気体で、病気を引き起こすと考えられたもの."
However, even after reading the explanation, I don't think the sentence makes much sense to me.
I don't think that the sentence is written by an ordinary native-Japanese speaker.
The sentence may be a (poor) translation from other languages.
If so, looking for the original sentence may bring you to the correct answer.

Anyway, in general, the subject of 浴びているようだ would be 空気 in the following sentences.
”玄関を出た途端、眩しい太陽に打ちのめされた。日差しに*＊＊＊＊*空気が、まるで*＊＊＊*を浴びているようだ”

I believe the Japanese sentence was poorly written, and it's difficult for all of us to understand (unless we know the original sentence or the context or background).

..............
On second thought, the sentence may be written figuratively in a poetic sense.
『日差し』という強い毒性効果を持つエネルギーをたくさん塗られた・何度も塗られた・いやというほと塗りたくられた空気は、（もし、別の喩えをするなら）まるで、あたかも『療気』という毒性の空気を（私は）浴びているようであった
In this interpretation, the subject is the speaker, not 空気, as you mentioned.

I don't like this sentence because the former half of the sentence already adopts figurative expression. Yet the writer adopts another figurative expression in the latter half. That makes the sentence less understandable, IMHO.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"浴びている" like this usually suggests "人が（日差しを）浴びている," but here, it doesn't seem to be the case.
Since it says "空気が...浴びている," the subject must be "空気."

This shows the air itself is covered with the miasma, and consequently it shows how strong the sunlight is.

I don't judge whether this sentence is good, but I understand what it means.
Still, "塗るんだ" would not be correct.


----------



## karlalou

塗るんだ doesn't make sense but I think it's 日差しに温んだ空気が、まるで瘴気を浴びているようだ and the subject for 浴びている is the speaker.

The warm air feels as though I am receiving poisonous air.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

I searched and found this site.

http://actionhp.sakura.ne.jp/tss/shabshab/shabshab_VJ02.htm

玄関を出た途端、眩しい太陽に打ちのめされる。日差しにぬかるんだ空気が、まるで瘴気を浴びているように感じられる。


----------



## frequency

Yoshie, your example is personification.
Don't miss the connection of 空気が―浴びている　(SV), using が.
空気 does that.



wind-sky-wind said:


> http://actionhp.sakura.ne.jp/tss/shabshab/shabshab_VJ02.htm
> 玄関を出た途端、眩しい太陽に打ちのめされる。日差しにぬかるんだ空気が、まるで瘴気を浴びているように感じられる。



This is still personification. The person who is doing this 感じられる is the speaker. I read 瘴気を浴びている like 空気 includes.. or anyway 空気 has that (It's difficult to say 瘴気 in English lol).


----------



## wind-sky-wind

The subject of "感じる" is the speaker, but the subject of "浴びている" is "空気."
Just so written.

I think it's normal the subject of "浴びている" is a person."
Using "空気" as the subject of "浴びている" is personification, isn't it?


----------



## Shiratori99

Can't the が mean "but" here? Then the subject doesn't have to be 空気, right?


----------



## Yoshie0

Thanks everyone for help!
Sorry, it was written　ぬるんだ not 塗んだ. However, there wasn't ように感じられる part in my source.


----------



## 810senior

I guess ぬるんだ refers to 温んだ(warm), written in hiragana doesn't matter among the meaning.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

That's not "ぬるんだ" but "ぬかるんだ."
"泥濘んだ" in kanji.
The expression "日差しがぬかるんだ" is unique.


----------



## 810senior

となると、「塗るんだ」は単に「ぬかるんだ」の誤植なのでしょうか？一応、「温んだ」でも意味は通じると思いますが・・・。


----------



## Flaminius

Is it possible that the passage is a typo for 瘴気を帯びている?


----------



## 810senior

Flaminius said:


> Is it possible that the passage is a typo for 瘴気を帯びている?


Just a possibility is fine but if the sentence were cited from the site wind-sky-wind had mentioned with a little of variation,
I guess it would be not like typo because both of them were written in same form (浴びている).

Anyway I wonder where the OP got this from.


----------



## Flaminius

I wonder that too.  Call me  a paranoid but I would like a confirmation by OP.


----------

